# [D&D Next or Burning Wheel] Witcher or Planescape (looking for players)



## Quickleaf (Jun 8, 2013)

It's been a while since I've indulged in a pbp game, but I'd really like to try it out again using the D&D Next or Burning Wheel rules. I'm game for DMing, and have 2 ideas: (1)  a monster hunting and intrigue game set in the Northern Kingdoms of the Witcher books/games, or (2) a hardcore Planescape game blending elements of Piranesi, H.R. Giger, and Cirque du Soleil.

I'm looking for 4-6 players. Whoever is most interested can respond with which setting (Witcher or Planescape) and rules you prefer (D&D Next or Burning Wheel), what sort of character you're interested in, and preferred starting level (or #lifepaths in Burning Wheel).

A quick bit about me: I'm a 32-year old design professional finishing my architecture doctorate. Wrote the True20 setting "Tales of the Caliphate Nights" and some magazine articles. I enjoy rules-light story-focused games most, and I'm DMing an intermittent 4e game for friends currently. I'm an easy-going and impartial DM open to collaborating with players.


----------



## Quickleaf (Jun 9, 2013)

Would there be more interest if I said I was considering another system, maybe Burning Wheel?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2013)

Gotta give it more time. Weekends can be slow. 

I'd be interested myself (in Next, and Planescape) but honestly I think I'm pretty much at my limit as far as games go.


----------



## Quickleaf (Jun 10, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> Gotta give it more time. Weekends can be slow.
> 
> I'd be interested myself (in Next, and Planescape) but honestly I think I'm pretty much at my limit as far as games go.




Yeah, will do. Honestly I'm leaning toward Witcher and Burning Wheel because it's new for me. Heh  But I stand by being flexible; I'll see who is interested in what.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 11, 2013)

If it's Burning Wheel and Planescape, I'm in.  My time is very limited lately due to starting school again, so if you get your six I'll step out.


----------



## Quickleaf (Jun 12, 2013)

Deuce Traveler said:


> If it's Burning Wheel and Planescape, I'm in.  My time is very limited lately due to starting school again, so if you get your six I'll step out.




Ok, thanks. 

Seems like responses are a bit slow in this forum. Is there another one that prospective PbP games usually go in?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 12, 2013)

Also post here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...the-first-post-in-this-thread!-(updated-5-21)


----------



## Quickleaf (Jun 12, 2013)

Danke 

So far sounds like [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], and [MENTION=40398]Tequila Sunrise[/MENTION] are into Planescape, but all of you are stretched for time so don't know how regularly you'd be able to post.


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (Jun 12, 2013)

I can commit to posting every day, but I can't promise creative ideas and dialogue on all of them.


----------



## Quickleaf (Jun 13, 2013)

Shoot, I wasn't expecting daily posts. Is that normal in PbPs?

Maybe 2-3 times a week seems more realistic.

As an aside I just read the Fate RPG rules and those are pretty good too. Basically anything rules-light would work for PbP I imagine (hence why I choose Burning Wheel and D&D Next as two options).


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm not sure what I'd call normal for pbp games, but I think daily posting is a common goal to strive toward. I'm okay with setting a more realistic goal, with a hard line in the sand.


----------



## Quickleaf (Jun 16, 2013)

Tequila Sunrise said:


> I'm not sure what I'd call normal for pbp games, but I think daily posting is a common goal to strive toward. I'm okay with setting a more realistic goal, with a hard line in the sand.




I think this is dead in the water. Since interest has been of the "sounds neat, but busy or unreliable" variety. No worries, we can enjoy Planescape in other venues


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah well, so it goes.

Stillbirth is a common tragedy among pbp games.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 3, 2013)

Well, [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] if you change your mind and want to try this once more, I'm interested in pretty much any 5e/DNDNext play by post. I am just looking for playtesting the 5e rules via PbP, so any settings would do. I am familiar with Planescape, not with Witcher but if prior knowledge is not required, I'd play anyway. And I'm willing to be the last at picking the class & race.

I am otherwise not interested in Burning Wheel, since I don't have the rule books...


----------



## Southern Oracle (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm interested as well...just found this thread.  I also vote for D&D Next and Planescape (I LOVE Planescape).  I don't know anything about Witcher, and I don't have the Burning Wheel rules (or FATE, for that matter).


----------



## Fairytale (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd love to play. I've done a bit of D&D Next play testing and so far much prefer the system to 4E. I'm a big fan of the Planescape setting so if this game does go ahead I'm placing my vote in the multiverse.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2013)

If you decide to do Next...and Planescape...I will make serious effort to join. I have been wanting to try Next for awhile now.

And I've always loved Planescape. It's a challenge to get right, but so satisfying when it works.


----------

